# Need to call the GW @ LLD



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

My friend just called my bragging about them catching 90+ stripers below the dam. It just ****** me off when they do stuff like. I asked them "why do you think there is hardly ever any large strippers up there any more."

There response is "well if we dont do it some else will or the guides will do."

I would love for some to call in on them!!!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

you know them and the vehicle they would be driving.....so maybe you should call them in!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Hopefully they released them, but stripers do not do well after being caught, in hot weather, they have a better chance if it is cold. I think you are right that is why there are not any big stripers below the dam anymore, when it comes to catching stripers people should stop when they get there limit, the are not a fish that does well when it comes to catch and release.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

duhunter said:


> My friend just called my bragging about them catching 90+ stripers below the dam. It just ****** me off when they do stuff like. I asked them "why do you think there is hardly ever any large strippers up there any more."
> 
> There response is "well if we dont do it some else will or the guides will do."
> 
> I would love for some to call in on them!!!


It's your duty to call it in ASAP, you have already declared this on a public site which makes you an accessory! Not too cool of Either of you!


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

catchysumfishy said:


> It's your duty to call it in ASAP, you have already declared this on a public site which makes you an accessory! Not too cool of Either of you!


yup!

ya cant just sit back and say "somebody oughtta do somthin" when you already know what needs to be done and are doing nothing about it.


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Its just sucks when there are family relatives!! 

There in a 18' camoflage cc boat w/ 70hp johnson.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

The # is on your fishing liscense......do it!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

duhunter said:


> Its just sucks when there are family relatives!!
> 
> There in a 18' camoflage cc boat w/ 70hp johnson.


Dude, man-up, you are already involved....take care of it or you will get a call from the GW Too! Seriously!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> Dude, man-up, you are already involved....take care of it or you will get a call from the GW Too! Seriously!


duhunter.....I fully agree with this. If you are aware of this, you NEED to REPOIRT THIS ti TP&WL. Youe Grandchildren's grandchildren won't have ayf fish if things like this go unchecked!!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> Dude, man-up, you are already involved....take care of it or you will get a call from the GW Too! Seriously!


X3! Get it done!


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Hated it! But I know I had to do it!!!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

duhunter said:


> Hated it! But I know I had to do it!!!


this man deserves more green than just mine.


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

monkeyman1 said:


> this man deserves more green than just mine.


I oppitted to turned down the reward.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks for doing the right thing. heres another greenie


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

put a boot in their ***, and it will make them think twice. I know it worked on me everytime.
I won't call nobody.....just wait for the right moment....and 2x4


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

monkeyman1 said:


> this man deserves more green than just mine.


Got it covered!!


----------



## Talon (Apr 13, 2010)

I hope TPWD hands them a hefty lesson!!! We fisherman that love to catch, keep and release and play by the rules need to stand up and watch out for poachers like your realitives....it's real easy to slip those extra fish in and slip out b 4 Johnny shows up, but when you get caught your mud!!! I caught over 150 whites and kept 48 just to be safe....I agree with the stress levels on the fish, but maybe they should think twice b 4 hitting my jig!!! haha! just kidding, I do take care when releasing and try to minimize any injuries. Lone Eagle is right too, generations to come need to have the option to fish fresh waters since our saltwater is going to heck in a hang bag! Thanks BP, maybe you can restock our fisharies after you send the gulf through dialysis! I'm done......thanks.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Look at it this way, those 90 plus catchable stripers could be 8 to 10% of the total surviving striper stocked in Lake Livingston in the year 2007. That is why there is a 5 fish limit in the lake and below the dam is ONLY TWO.

Whether they got caught by the GW or not the next time you see them you can tell them that this old man thinks they are genuine low down A** holes.
They can PM me and Ill give my address and they can come by and hear it in person.

People that show no regard for our game laws are worse than sneak thieves. They are stealing from all of us and our children.


----------



## tmt3 (Apr 12, 2007)

It is even worse if there are kids involved> What is this person teachuing his kiddos. I go out of my way to teach my son to only keep what you plan to eat and to go by the legal limits. I gave him a little lamenated guide to legal size limits that he keeps in his own tackle box. 
When I was 12, I caught a 22 pound striper below the dam and I bet there aren"t any that size down there now. That fish was released because my dad back in 1983 said let it go so it could make a lot of babies. I know at least my kids will carry on that mindset.


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

just got word that gw stop them!!!!


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Much respect to you duhunter - it's not easy to rat out friends or family but in certain circumstances it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Where is the crime here? His friends called him and told him they caught all those fish, but did he see them do it? Were they just telling him that?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Duhunter,

I hope you can come to the fish fry....I want to shake your hand and say thank you....but in case you don't, please accept my online thanks. Thanks for what you did.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Troutfisch said:


> Much respect to you duhunter - it's not easy to rat out friends or family but in certain circumstances it's the right thing to do.





Meadowlark said:


> Duhunter,
> 
> I hope you can come to the fish fry....I want to shake your hand and say thank you....but in case you don't, please accept my online thanks. Thanks for what you did.


X2



Bobby said:


> Where is the crime here? His friends called him and told him they caught all those fish, but did he see them do it? Were they just telling him that?


Shuddy Up, Bobby. sad3sm


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

deet-ta-dee



Bobby said:


> Where is the crime here? His friends called him and told him they caught all those fish, but did he see them do it? Were they just telling him that?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*X2* what everybody said. 'Cept Bobby. :mpd:


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok guys, let me clear this one up quick. I also have a 18' custom camo CC, and fish around the dam very often......I have a 115 evinrude on mine, so please dont mistake me for the guilty party.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you duhunter.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree. Even though 90 probablyy does seem a little exaggerated ... I get ****** when I see people keeping undersized LMB, or any Bass or that matter. If you don't caall it in youare as guilty as them, r moreso , seeing as though you claim tto wwant to do "the right thing" Did you see them??


----------



## sharphooks (May 4, 2005)

you know people here are telling you to do it but if they where in your shoes it would be a very difficult decision to make with the consequences you have have to face afterward.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

sharphooks said:


> you know people here are telling you to do it but if they where in your shoes it would be a very difficult decision to make with the consequences you have have to face afterward.


It would be very hard for me, however, I would make the call.


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

just got word that the gw just check them for safty stuff and didnt even look in there cooler:headknock, the just texted me and told me that they have 120 between all them. He also sent me pic of a 36"er. They said when they saw him coming they throw a bunch back in the water. I HOPE that GW is still watching them and going to ring there neck when they get off the water!!!!


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

What is the limit on these fish?


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

frank n texas said:


> What is the limit on these fish?


Stripers have a limit of 5 18" or longer, white bass have a limit of 25 10" or longer.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Game Wardens always check the cooler, unless they know you. I can't count the times, I've seen them eyeballing people with binoculars, before they check'em. 120 stripers, c'mon guys, I'm sorry, sounds like B S to me, especially with wardens on the water. The dam is not that large of an area, for them to not see what is going on!


----------



## stros00 (Sep 19, 2006)

*BS*

X2....with the weekend and so many boats in the water..i doubt this is a true story



tbone2374 said:


> Game Wardens always check the cooler, unless they know you. I can't count the times, I've seen them eyeballing people with binoculars, before they check'em. 120 stripers, c'mon guys, I'm sorry, sounds like B S to me, especially with wardens on the water. The dam is not that large of an area, for them to not see what is going on!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

tbone2374 said:


> Game Wardens always check the cooler, unless they know you. I can't count the times, I've seen them eyeballing people with binoculars, before they check'em. 120 stripers, c'mon guys, I'm sorry, sounds like B S to me, especially with wardens on the water. The dam is not that large of an area, for them to not see what is going on!


I agree that this is a fabricated story. Ryan Hall is the Game warden down there and I can assure you, that he looked in every nook and cranny that was able to hide a fish. Especially if a report was made. How many times has anyone that fishes below the dam on this site, ever caught that many stripers? If they have, they never mentioned it.

This is the first time I've ever heard of that many stripers that have been caught all in a days time. Can't say for sure that it hasn't happened, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

sharphooks said:


> you know people here are telling you to do it but if they where in your shoes it would be a very difficult decision to make with the consequences you have have to face afterward.


Well of course we have, you need to go back and read all of the post, he got on a PUBLIC site and professed this and wanted SOMEONE ELSE to do the dirty work for him and he was the ONLY one that knew everything about this! So how would we go about this:Hey umm Mr. game warden..mmmmm we heard from Oprah winfrey that these guys are breaking the law at LLD so could you go get them???! Lol..the OP said he took care of it but he also started it! If he took care of it after going public and not thinking it through first then more power to him! He started out with them being friends then turned it into family later...Hmmmm! If it were my friends OR My Family i would be all up in their schitt-NUFF SAID!


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

Let's just all head over to the triple s ranch next week and hash this out....


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

The limit is 2 per person per day below the dam and below the bridge it is 5 per person per day. I have a digital camera and will take pictures sometimes of people taking too many stripers. Ryan Hall will accept pictures sent to him via email and can use them against people poaching. I did take pictures once of a guy with several stipers. In the picture you could see him putting the stripers on a stringer and you could see his TX numbers. Alot of people do not know and maybe don't care but at the dam the limits are different than in the lake. Some people think you can keep 25 cats but it is 10 per day and only 2 can be over 24 inches. I also believe Ryan Hall will check your box for limits unless he REALLY knows you. I think we need more game wardens like Ryan.

Matt


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

For all you ladies and gentlemen that believe this story, I've got some cheap ocean-front property in AZ for sale...........


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Guys,

This is a true deal as far as I know unless my relative are b s ing me. All I know that is I did call the GW. Thats all that matters to me!! He (Ryan)can sort it out after that!!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

First off I will not call this man a liar it is not my place you HAVE to take a man for his word! With that being said 120 18in + fish is a lot on a 18ft boat and one big cooler. I don not see any reason duhunter would lie about this he did ask for someone els to do it. I appreciate duhunter calling the GW family or not I would like to say I would do the same but don't know if I could. And as for people calling him a liar move on its not your place nor mine. Again duhunter thank you for doing what's right
James


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

I didn't say he was a liar. I said I didn't believe the story he was told by the dudes that said they caught all those fish.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

sharphooks said:


> you know people here are telling you to do it but if they where in your shoes it would be a very difficult decision to make with the consequences you have have to face afterward.


Yes, but I personally would do it and I have a lot of "Respect" for duhunter. Thank You very much.

As for as people doubting his word, I do NOT. I do find it hard to believe that they caught that many in that one area. I do Not fish down there but have known the time when there were many boats down there and all were catching their five stripers as that was the limit back then. Use to know some of the "Long Rodders" that took two to four parties every day down there fishing for Whites and Stripers.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I sure believe Ryan would check any ones fish box any time or any where. Once in a conversation Ryan's brother said he thought Ryan would give him a ticket for any simple violation.
Ryan is a good hard working warden from a family of game wardens. We should all support his efforts to keep game thieves and dangerous boaters off our public waters and our public lands.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

This story makes no sense! They caught 120 stripers and before the game warden got to them they supposedly threw a bunch back in the water? So, they were surrounded by 100 dead stripers? Yeah sure. Another thing, if he called the GW and informed them of the massive amount of fish caught then the GW showed up later, he would have checked every piece of the boat. Again makes no sense. Also, with all the fishermen down there on a weekend. Come on.... I'm not saying duhunter is a liar, but your friends (or family which ever you want to call them now) sounds like they are. I like the nice round numbers being thrown around too... 90 then 120... I smell B.S.


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, I got word this morning the GW ringed there neck last night after they came off the water!!! :biggrin:

I think that he was just checking them out one the water to see if they were nervse. He waited on them and tore they boat apart. I was told wrong about them keeping all 120 fish, that was just how many they caught but they were still over they limit a good bit when he busted them.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Mattsfishin said:


> I also believe Ryan Hall will check your box for limits unless he REALLY knows you. I think we need more game wardens like Ryan.
> 
> Matt


I think he will check your box, even if he does know you. There is no grey area with Ryan Hall. I agree with you about needing more like him, when it comes to law enforcement. He might could stand a course or two in the way he talks to the public,but hopefully, in time, that will be accomplished too.

Now that this is known and you fish or hunt on the "Edge" in Polk County, you might want to rethink the way you do things and make some adjustments. I've never crossed his path, but know a few that have and he was the one who came out as the winner.


----------

